# My bf & I love LUSH!



## mzjae (Jan 19, 2007)

In the past two days my boyfriend & I made trips to LUSH & spent a good amount. =P Here's the stuff we've gotten...

Imperialis
Skin Drink
Catastrophe Cosmetic
Wiccy Magic Muscles
Sexy Peel
Ice Blue
Mud Flats
Sandstone Soap
Godiva shampoo
NEW! shampoo
Soft shampoo
Dream On
Tisty Tosty
Sakura
The Happy Pill

And here's the stuff we got from their free for all...=D
Avobath
All That Jasmine
Ne Worry Pas 
Sex Bomb
The Comforter
Ma Bar

I think LUSH is taking the place of my MAC addiction...at least for now. =P


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 19, 2007)

whats lush?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 19, 2007)

great haul mzjae!

Jennybella - Lush is a cosmetics company that usually specialises in bath & shower things as well as skincare, haircare etc... its really good to use and smells gorgeous!


----------



## Palomaa16 (Jun 25, 2011)

Which shampoo bar do you like the most?
  	And is Catastrophe Cosmetic good for acne?


----------



## Hippymeow (Jun 25, 2011)

Yum! I've never tried any LUSH hair products, any good?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2011)

Jennybella said:


> whats lush?



http://www.lush.com/

  	Check the site to see if it's sold in your area. That way you can go check them out up close and personal.


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn!  That's alot of stuff.  I have yet to try out lush products.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 28, 2011)

great haul!  sex bomb is one of my favorites!


----------

